# Burning Buffalo



## smoky73 (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi everyone,

today I finished a kitless fountain pen Iwant to share with you, because I am very happy with it.

The metal parts are made of nickel silver, the nip is a Bock #6.
The caps and section are buffalo horn and the shaft is flamed mapel, which I stained red orange and yellow.
The shaft is finished with CA.

All the best!
Gregor


----------



## Darrin (Jun 21, 2020)

Very well done!!


----------



## mark james (Jun 21, 2020)

Superb    work Gregor.  The materials work very well together and it looks very comfortable to hold.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## magpens (Jun 21, 2020)

Very exceptional and inspiring work !!!

I really like the way you have done the double-ended threading on the section coupler !!!
Also the subtle curved shaping of the finial cap !!

Thanks for showing !!!


----------



## Lucky2 (Jun 21, 2020)

Gregor, that is a beautiful pen, definitely one to be proud of making. What's it like to turn Buffalo Horn, does it have a bad odor to it?

Len


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 21, 2020)

Stunning work.


----------



## howsitwork (Jun 21, 2020)

really impressive work, thanks for showing it


----------



## Bryguy (Jun 21, 2020)

Very nice. I do love a button filler.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 22, 2020)

Wow great looking pen and work Gregor!


----------



## smoky73 (Jun 22, 2020)

Thanks for your positive feedback! 

@Len: well, it doesn't smell good, but only when drilling. For turning I used a skew chisel and it is very easy to polish. I like working with horn!


----------

